# my new flywheel !!



## minh-thanh (May 20, 2017)

my new flywheel !!


----------



## rlukens (May 24, 2017)

What material for the outer ring?


----------



## minh-thanh (May 25, 2017)

rlukens said:


> What material for the outer ring?



Outer ring made of aluminium !


----------



## Cogsy (May 26, 2017)

Looks great. How is it held together, threaded or glued? And how did you get the hub central to the outer ring?


----------



## minh-thanh (May 26, 2017)

Cogsy said:


> Looks great. How is it held together, threaded or glued? And how did you get the hub central to the outer ring?



may be help you !! ( sorry..my english is not good )


----------



## Cogsy (May 26, 2017)

Nice method for a small flywheel. Thanks!


----------



## JCSteam (May 27, 2017)

Nice job on the flywheel, grub screws to centre the spokes is inspired, I take it that the method is to loosen the opposing side that you wish to tighten,same as using a four jaw chuck


----------



## bazmak (May 27, 2017)

Congratulations on a job well done.The basic principle is the same
as on the the multi spoke wheels of a bicycle.I have trued up
a spoke bicycle wheel many times when I was younger and 
believe me that is an art in itself.Very much like the grub screws
for adjustment and neatness. Regards Barry


----------



## Mechanicboy (May 28, 2017)

No dumb idea to use the grub screws to set the flywheel in center. :thumbup:


----------

